# Need help deciding...



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

I'm having some issues right now. I think I've been really patient, waiting to get our goats, but my hubby is dragging his feet a bit. He needs to fix the fences but it hasn't happened just yet. (He promises this weekend, lol.) So I've been stalking goat websites for months and there are two breeders I was interested in. The one is Louisiana had some senior does, but I haven't heard back from her in a long time. And then there's Pecan Hollow in Texas. Anyone have any experience with them? They seem like a nice breeder. They show, have titles on lots of goats, test for CAE etc, and seem to be pretty honest as far as our emails have gone. I'm just worried about the trip from Baton Rouge to Dallas to pick them up. Boy, that's a drive... and I'll have to do some serious convincing to get my hubby to go. Plus we don't have a livestock trailer. :sigh:

But regardless, I have contacted the breeder about some of these does for sale... There's so little to choose from around here, I had to jump on the chance to at least put dibs on a couple nice does. 

http://www.digitex.net/sgwhitehead/bree ... r_sale.htm

I really liked Fawn, Chickadee, TequilaSunrise and Arbor, but Chickadee and Fawn are sold. The breeder told me that they have two more not listed that are for sale as well, Haven and Divinity. (I'll attach their pictures below) And out of those two, I like Divinity the most.

He says they are all are healthy, no problems kidding and are friendly.

Tequila is a FF, good mom, easy milker, a sweetheart. Had 2 does. You can see her Sire/Dam on the page.
Arbor had 3 bucks, second freshener, easy milker, talker. You can see her Sire/Dam on the page.
Divinity had buck/doe twins, easy milker, very friendly, out of their "best doe" http://www.digitex.net/sgwhitehead/mch_ ... vannah.htm

Here's they only pics of Divinity and Haven they had. Divinity is white, Haven is blackish. 































Sooooo... out of all that, out of even the other does I'm not drawn to, in yall's expert opinions  which 2 (not sold) does would be the best choices? I just can't decide and since I'm a newbie, I'd really like to hear yall's advice. I wish I could buy a bunch... but I can only get 2.

And to make it even more complicated, if the lady in Louisiana writes me back, I'll be back to ask yall about those does. Oh, and once I pick I'll need advice on which bucks to breed them back to before they come "home".


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have transported many animals in dog crates or in the back of a truck with a canopy on it..... so that might be an option if you are only getting a few....... I personally found out last Friday that I can comfortably fit 10 nigis in the back of my '02 chevy short bed with a canopy on it = :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Good luck with finding a few goaties to start your herd ----

OHHH and your hubby - grab his power tools - grab some BRIGHT orange bale twine and zip ties and start just making the fence repairs look tacky - and I guarentee he will fly out there and get it done - worked on my husband!!! LOL!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

That's the best advice I've heard about the fences! This past Saturday he had to go to work so I decided to plant some trees myself... apparently they weren't in the right place so he moved them over a few feet. lol. Took me all day to plant three, took him an hour to move 3 and plant 2 more.

Gotta go find some tacky fencing supplies!  

And that's a good idea about the crate. My sister has one that I could probably fit two in just for the ride. Or I could just buy or borrow another.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

If not mistaken.....I think Jenna and Jill (members here) of CapraKoza Farm have goats from Pecan Hollow, maybe email them with questions.......I have a wether from Jenna and they have such nice goats.

About the hubby dragging his feet, you just have to take matters into your own hands.....that's what I do and then when he sees me out there doing mans work he feels bad and comes to help :thumb: ! It also helps if a friend or neighbor wanders up to the farm and gives him a hard time about having his wife doing mans work :greengrin: !!!!!! 

I do all of the animal care here, but they are mine after all......but there are some things you just have to have help with.
Hubby has his hotrods, ratrods, race car......I have fuzzy, furry loving animals  ! oh and lots of antiques!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

A little over a year ago I really needed a small pen built for a bottle baby that was living in the house for FIVE weeks and I was DONE! He wouldn't get up off of the couch to build it and was playing video games. Instead of using the nice precut stakes - I went into the garage grabbed one of his NICE pieces of wood and made my own (deliberately not straight or nice) and then took a roll of chicken wire. I got some bright zip ties and then zip tied the wire to the stakes and then to my pen, right next to the driveway coming into the house.....

Needless to say - he actually come out and started helping and took my "powertool" privelages away..... I just told him maybe next time he will get up and help!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Allison you are my kind of gal :ROFL: !!!!!!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I saw Pecan Hollow at the Houston Livestock Show and they had some beautiful goats! I didn't get a chance to chat with them, as they were very busy showing, but they looked like great people. Their goat pens were immaculate, the goats were immaculate. 

:thumbup:


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Yall are hilarious...



> I saw Pecan Hollow at the Houston Livestock Show and they had some beautiful goats! I didn't get a chance to chat with them, as they were very busy showing, but they looked like great people. Their goat pens were immaculate, the goats were immaculate.


Well, that's good to know!  Thanks!

So what do yall think of the udders of Arbor and Tequila? I know there are some faults, but Tequila seems like she has a lot of capacity for a first freshener. And I just like the overall look of Arbor's. She seems to have what Tequila lacks. I just wish I could've seen udders on the other two.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

I dont think either one of them are top show udders (if your looking to show anyway)
but that being said I much prefer Arbors udder over Tequila's
It looks like Arbor could benefit from a higher wider rear attachment-her foreudder could be a bit smoother and extended- but thats being really picky- but I do like the general "look" of her udder
Tequilas teats point too far forward and I also think she needs a wider rear attachment and a smoother foreudder- she could also use a stonger medial for little more divison in her udder and to keep those teats from wanting to point out
They both look like they have nice capacity though

These could definately be nice starter does though if you have access to a nice buck that could correct their faults in their doelings.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Hello all! Haven't been on here in a while! Missed it!
Pecan Hollow has extremely healthy animals and they really care about them. I HIGHLY recommend their animals, they are extremely nice people, and so full of info!
I love Savnanh, !!


----------

